# Image Compression Software for Website use?



## SHAWT (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm looking to compress files with out major reduction to quality of my photos. I just got my web site up and my photos are definitely larger than 15mb Godaddy.com's web designer allows.
Also I run a Mac any help?

I'm new to the fourm so I apologize if this is the wrong spot. I thought it seemed the most suitible location.

Facebook.com/QA.Creative
Flickr.com/shortd
DeLaCreateur.com


----------



## KmH (Sep 27, 2013)

Duplicate - Closed.


----------

